# Wisconsin residents beware



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

:frown:

Statewide Smoking Ban Gathers Support In Town Meetings
American Cancer Society Rallies Support Across State

MADISON, Wis. -- The smoke-free debate is firing up again in Wisconsin.

A bill that would ban smoking in all bars, restaurants and workplaces across the state is currently stalled in the state Senate by lawmakers who want to exempt taverns.

The American Cancer Society is traveling across the state gathering support for a statewide smoking ban, reported WISC-TV.

"What we're trying to do is show the legislature before they go home in March that it's time for Wisconsin to be smoke-free," said the American Cancer Society's Alison Prange.

Prange said the Midwest Division of the American Cancer Society is holding a series of town hall meetings throughout the state.

On Sunday, the group held one such meeting at the Dry Bean Restaurant and Bar in Fitchburg.

Currently, patrons at the Dry Bean can smoke indoors, but not for long.

The Fitchburg City Council approved an ordinance last year to ban all smoking in indoor public places. That ban goes into effect in April.

"I think that it should have gone statewide from day one and not do individual cities, city by city," said smoking ban supporter Erica Anderson. "I think it should be all or nothing because I think it's unfair that certain bars have to lose almost all their clientele because people will choose to smoke if they are smokers."

Currently, 22 states, including Illinois and Minnesota are smoke-free.

Proponents in Wisconsin hope that the legislature will send the smoke-free bill to the floor of the Senate for a vote.

The American Cancer Society held another meeting on Sunday night in Eau Claire.

More meetings are planned for the coming weeks.

The Tavern League of Wisconsin opposes a smoking ban stating that the move would hurt business in the state.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck on stopping the ban. A ban was passed in Washinton state that made it a fine to smoke with in 25ft of a door way. This law lost a lot of job in WA, and closed all of the cigar bars. Unemployment for bar tenders is at the top in unemployment. Now there working on a bill that makes it illegel to smoke in your own car!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the smoke nazi's are everywhere. good luck on stoping it


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

In the immortal words of Tony Soprano, "Bloodsuckers!".


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

The whole thing is insane. If the proprieter wants to allow smoking in his/her establishment, knowing there may be a loss of non-smoking customers, it should be his choice...period!

To me it's pretty simple, if you're a non-smoker and don't like the place because smokers are allowed to smoke inside - simply don't go there! The owner has choosen not to have you as a customer...period...get over it! 

What makes anti- or non-smokers feel they have a right to tell a proprieter how to run his business in the first place, and then work to institute select laws to tell him how to do so - just to "force" him to cater to them - simply because they feel left out! 

Hopefully someone in Madison will be willing to stand up against the legislation - although I'm not willing to put any money on any of them - including my own reps who I know personally!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out this peice written by Talk Show Host Jeff Wagner ( a former cigar smoker) on his blog site. It's a GREAT piece.

http://www.620wtmj.com/shows/jeffwagner/13799642.html?blog=y

****

By Jeff Wagner

Story Created: Jan 15, 2008

There's an old saying that no one is more self righteous than a hooker who finds religion. This might be true - I really couldn't say. If it is though, a close second in the category of extreme self-righteousness would have would have to go to the anti-smoking zealots.

In Wisconsin, the Governor and at some members of the State legislature are pushing hard for a statewide ban on smoking in all public places - including bars and restaurants. The rhetoric is so far around the bend that the left-leaning headline writers and editorial writers at the local newspaper have the audacity to refer to a ban which is phased in over a year as being a "compromise".

How deep down the rabbit hole have we fallen when we consider the banning of the use of a legal substance in a private business to be a "compromise"? Who said the Soviet Union has fallen?

Frankly, a statewide smoking ban would have almost no impact on my life. I really never smoked cigarettes and gave up even the occasional cigar a few years ago when my health insurance provider gave me a financial incentive to do so. Nevertheless, I don't think that government should be telling private businesses what legal activity they can and cannot allow their patrons to engage in.

I really have no problem with banning smoking in public buildings. After all, when you're called for jury duty, you have to appear at the courthouse. Putting aside the question of whether limited exposure to second hand smoke really causes health problems in normal people, I nevertheless understand why a majority of the general public would prefer not to have smoke blown in their faces.

This rationale however doesn't apply to private businesses.

No one forces you to go to a bar or restaurant that permits smoking. If a restaurant allows smoking and you don't want to be around it, simply go somewhere else. If and or when enough people start voting with their wallets, the marketplace will force businesses to respond. It's a simple matter of allowing the free market to work.

Similarly, no one forces anybody to work in a bar or restaurant that allows smoking. If you're a bartender and you're concerned about exposure to second hand smoke, find a smoke-free bar to work at. It's really that simple.

Smoking bans really are the most recent cause du jour of the nanny state. The problem though is where do we go from here?

I personally think that smoking is a bad habit and that the world would be a better place if no one smoked. On the other hand, I like an occasional glass of single malt scotch on a cold winter's night - even though I know herbal tea would be better for me. I like to order a big steak every once in a while even though I know that broiled fish would probably be healthier. I also know that I should probably floss my teeth at least twice a day - even though I don't always find time to do so.

I sure don't want Jim Doyle standing next to my liquor cabinet, sitting in my kitchen - or god forbid, lurking close to my medicine cabinet - telling me what I have to do to take better care of myself.

The anti-smoking zealots are like prostitutes in the pews. They know how you should live your life better than you do - and have no compunction in telling you so. Unlike hookers though, the anti-smoking forces have no problem with using the power of government to force you to change your lifestyle.

I'm really curious to see how this most recent effort to ban smoking in Wisconsin plays out? All members of the Assembly and half the members of the Senate are up for re-election this year. Will smokers and private business owners stand up for their rights or will they allow themselves to be rolled over by the forces of Big Brother?

Stayed tuned. I guarantee that they'll be a lot of huffing about puffing between now and November.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

"The anti-smoking zealots are like prostitutes in the pews."

Great!

Good post.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

When it comes to smoking - There is nothing worse than a reformed whore!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is not the land of the free, anymore...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Wisconsin rejected the smoking ban and they don't intend to table it any time soon.  Good for us :biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

:smoke:Noon news reports are saying the smaoking ban has gone up in smoke! There will be no legislative action taken this week and they are going on break, so it sounds like it's dead for now!!!:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Freedoms is just another word meaning nothing left to lose.../try and stop me from smoking in my car,mr man


----------

